# JavaScript Reference



## PeterJS (Dec 15, 2002)

Hi, 

Is there a complete JavaScript command reference online?

And does anyone recommend any books to learn intermediate and advanced JavaScript?

Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Book- "The JavaScript Bible 4th Edition"


----------



## PeterJS (Dec 15, 2002)

thanks, will check it out


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://www.ravencrypt.com/prod/jmkjava.htm Utility and info
http://www.hotscripts.com/ great reference and JS forum
http://java-scripts.net/ a must use for JS
http://www.a1javascripts.com/
http://www.codebrain.com/
http://www.dynamicdrive.com/

That should be enough to get you started!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Also lots of good stuff at
http://devedge.netscape.com/
and
http://forums.webdeveloper.com


----------

